# Blocked bladder- cat



## Serianas (7 January 2015)

Hi all,
WE have had hell withour cat over christmas, as he was in the vets for most of it.  We got him back for a week but he is back in the hospital with a blocked bladder.  They catheterised him for a few days, and then yesterday he peed on his own, but they had to re-catheterise him in the night as he was blocked again.  The second time they said the catheter passed really easily so Im assuming most of the blockage had gone.

I am just at my wits end... does anyone have any advice about what will happen to him and what after care will be needed?  

I love him more than anything, but my OH is nattering himself daft about money even though cat is insured, and at this moment in time, I dont know if the insurance will pay the first lot of treatment, as it is very similar to a condition we had an exclusion for and its a £1,000.  

Eugh, headache...


----------



## peanut (7 January 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear about your poor cat.  What does the vet think caused the blockage? 

I lost my cat two years ago but when he was a kitten he had problems with his waterworks which was due to crystals in his urine and was rectified with a special diet.  Your cat may have a totally different problem though.  

Have a chat with the veterinary nurses if you can't speak to the vet.  I hope your cat gets better soon.


----------



## Serianas (7 January 2015)

They think its just because of everything he went through at christmas thats inflamed his waterworks  he is also slightly overweight (litterally by about 50g).  The vet nurses have fallen in love with him and I get a phone call if he so much rubs against the bars lol 

Everything else is fine, eating, pooing, being a gob on fur.  

They hopefully have flushed him through this time then we start the special diet as he was on exclusive dry food :S 

just so damned worried about him, because he is so lovely and deserves to be at home!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 January 2015)

Poor pussy cat, hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Serianas (8 January 2015)

We went to visit him last night, and the nurse was telling us all about his antics.  He was so bright and bubbly, and you wouldnt think there was anything wrong if you didnt see the tubes.  Dozy ****** nearly fell out of the cage to get to us!  We have found out that the insurance will be paying up so thats a massive weight off our mind.


----------



## Shady (8 January 2015)

ok, have been through similar, the vet will give you urinary friendly dry food, it breaks down crystals in the tracts, if the worst happens and a section re- blocks he can have an operation where he effectively becomes a girl! have had to do this with one of mine and he is absolutely fine but will say that the op was not easy as tubes etc are tiny and he was incontinent  for a bit after. But Bubble is now Bubble-ina


----------



## Serianas (9 January 2015)

thanks Shady that really puts my mind at ease  I could live with Salem-ina, hes almost there already lol 

They are removing his catheter today and all being well he gets to come home tomorrow  pray for wee everyone!!


----------



## Shady (9 January 2015)

Serianas said:



			thanks Shady that really puts my mind at ease  I could live with Salem-ina, hes almost there already lol 

They are removing his catheter today and all being well he gets to come home tomorrow  pray for wee everyone!!
		
Click to expand...

am praying for you!!
keep an eye on his stomach and abdomen for any swelling   as if it blocks again, he will need  the tract re opened and strong anti biotics very quickly.
it's a commom problem in male cats but the food available now is really good.
 please let us know how he gets on? . xx


----------



## Serianas (9 January 2015)

Ok so they have just rang, they update us every morning, afternoon and evening  

He had the catheter removed, but hasnt done a wee yet though they arent worried because his bladder hasnt really had time to fill yet, so they will keep observing and hopefully he can come home tomorrow


----------



## nianya (9 January 2015)

My kitty has been on the special vet diet for most of his life because he's prone to this.  And now (at about 13) he has to be on the wet food because on the dry he gets inflammation and then trouble.  Presume you have a water fountain to encourage him to drink water?  Other than that there's not much to do.

It's very common in male cats, especially if they are at all stressed   Hope he's ok!


----------



## Serianas (10 January 2015)

Hes been given the all clear to come home today! He will now be on the special diet, so fingers crossed he stays unbunged!


----------



## Shady (10 January 2015)

Serianas said:



			Hes been given the all clear to come home today! He will now be on the special diet, so fingers crossed he stays unbunged!
		
Click to expand...

oh i am so pleased! i'm sure he will be fine, the food really does work.
i've had a lot of cats for a lot of years, every one of them presious to me so i know how stressed you have been, i used to get a special discount from my vets when i lived in England! think i put their kids thru private schools too! xxx


----------



## Serianas (10 January 2015)

I'm so glad I took the insurance out, he didn't get sick til I did.  It's been hell this Christmas but who cares the rascal is home! 

The only thing now is to nurse him through the diazepam induced groggyness, which is proving fun.  He has walked into me twice, and fell off the printer trying to lick himself... though he wasn't a full picnic before the drugs lol


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (10 January 2015)

Bless him, pleased to hear that he is home.


----------



## Serianas (10 February 2015)

Aaaaaand hes bunged up again  Poor moggy, hopefully they will unbung him and the food will work this time... though they think they took him off of the SD too soon so he will be staying on that for the forseeable future.  Next time it happens though we think we will PTS because we dont want him to suffer.  He had a hard life before he came to us.


----------



## Shady (10 February 2015)

i'm really sorry to hear this Serianas, how old is he? is it crystals forming that is causing the problem? xx


----------



## Wishful (10 February 2015)

Try mineral water to drink.  Cats apparently hate the slight taste of chlorine in treated tap water..


----------



## Serianas (11 February 2015)

Thank you every one for your kindness and advice.  Just to let you know he was put to sleep this morning as he was in alot of pain and it just wasnt fair to keep putting him through the proceedure.

Goodnight my hairy little man, we will always love you


----------



## Shady (11 February 2015)

oh i am so sorry , truly xxxxx  big hugs to you, RIP lovely cat xxxxxxx


----------



## Honey08 (11 February 2015)

Oh bless him, you really tried for him.xx. Our old cat ended up PTS for the same thing, it just kept repeating until it wasn't fair.  Hope you are ok.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (11 February 2015)

Truly sorry.  RIP puss.  Hugs for you. X


----------



## Serianas (11 February 2015)

thanks again everyone.  I honestly dont know how to feel though its mainly relief that hes not in anymore pain... then guilt at feeling relieved... then sad cos hes gone... then happy cos we knew him... 

will be hell this evening going home and not being nearly run down by 7kg of very vocal, very friendly cat


----------



## autumn7 (11 February 2015)

Serianas, he wasn't a Maine Coon cat was he? Only this unfortunately happened to ours. I'm so sorry to read of your outcome. 
We now have a water fountain for our other cats and it's made a huge difference to the amount they drink. I'm forever topping it up.


----------



## Serianas (13 February 2015)

No he wasnt a Maine coon  he was just a domestic longhair moggy who im pretty sure was crossed with a pillow, he was that laid back... going to try to put a pic on here to show you haw much of a lovely goofball he was!


----------

